# Back in the saddle again



## sachem allison (Sep 5, 2014)

I would like to thank all you guys for the prayers and well wishes I received.

I Had the heart surgery yesterday and just got back home this afternoon. Ended up being much more complicated than they thought. What was supposed to take 1 1/2 hours ended going 4 1/2 hours. They had to go through both my legs at the same time and approach the damage from either side simultaneously. By the time it was all said and done they had drilled though the artery with a diamond coated drill bit called the diamondback 360, put in 3 stents and performed 6 angioplasties. Truthfully, I can't say I feel much better. I kinda feel weird. Hopefully, it is just exhaustion. I was awake for the whole procedure and wasn't allowed to move either one of my legs for 12 hours. That is exhausting and painful. We will see how I feel in the next couple days. Gotta go, I have a double at work tomorrow. 14 hour shift,. woohoo. lol


----------



## larrybard (Sep 5, 2014)

Congratulations! Amazing that they let (insisted that?) you return home so quickly. 

Am hoping you're kidding about working soon.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 5, 2014)

Good to hear from you, Son. Hoping you get your energy back quickly. Take it easy during your shift. 

Rick


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 5, 2014)

larrybard said:


> Congratulations! Amazing that they let (insisted that?) you return home so quickly.
> 
> Am hoping you're kidding about working soon.


nope working tomorrow. 140 reservations for brunch and no spare cooks to cover it. Chef's life.lol


----------



## brianh (Sep 5, 2014)

Insane. Feel better, Son.


----------



## clayton (Sep 6, 2014)

Best of wishes. Had my finger surgically pieced back together 2 months ago and while being a minor issue was annoying enough. Can't even imagine what you just went through. Speedy recovery!! Show goes on!


----------



## CutFingers (Sep 6, 2014)

We'll I can't believe you are going back to work. That's amazing. I hope they give you some time off.


----------



## JDA_NC (Sep 6, 2014)

You shouldn't be working.

I don't find that amazing. Just to be frank. It's great to be a bad mo-fo and dedicated to your job - not calling out, working through the cuts, burns, pains and all that jam. We all know that. But it gets to point where having a heart attack, being shot, whatever else sort of craziness you've had in this life - and then going to work and slaving away for peanuts - isn't cool.

Tell your owner, staff, and all 140 guests sitting down to go get f--ked. Seriously. There are other jobs, other kitchens, and other cities. You only have one life. It seems pretty obvious the owner of that restaurant, from your stories at least, doesn't give two ***** about you. A brunch double after heart surgery? 

I'm not trying to be rude. I don't know you but I'm happy that your surgery went well and that you're doing better. But going into a hot, stressful kitchen and working a double directly after surgery is plain stupid. Some one has got to say that. 

Edit: I guess what I'm trying to say is that we all know that this industry (and life in general) will more than happily chew you up and then spit you out. Knowingly letting yourself be part of that process, or going out on your shield so to speak, is not the honorable thing to do. Best wishes and please rest up.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 6, 2014)

See, that's why we need a like button  In any case, I agree with JDA.

Stefan


----------



## Erilyn75 (Sep 6, 2014)

So glad you're ok. PLEASE be careful and take some time off from work. This can't be healthy for you


----------



## Geo87 (Sep 6, 2014)

Glad to hear your surgery went okay.
That is truly nuts that your working straight away though. Considering that you said they went through your legs can you even walk properly? 
I had vein surgery on both legs once I could barely walk after let alone do a double. I think recovering from surgery is a decent reason for time off let them figure it out...


----------



## Seth (Sep 6, 2014)

I think I just have to take control of your life for your own sake. Follow these 12 steps:

Don't go to work. (You are probably there now.)
Move out of the city.
Don't listen to the news.
Move to Ocracoke Island.
Get a medium size dog.
Work a relaxed schedule during tourist season.
Take the rest of the year off.
Take a relaxing walk with above mentioned dog, 2x/day.
Sniff the ocean air (like your dog).
Don't ever, ever have children.
Sharpen two knives/week.
Chat with us and read some mystery novels.

That should help. I know this has been going on for a long long time and I hope you don't have to go through too many of these annoying (understatement) procedures.

S.


----------



## Benuser (Sep 6, 2014)

Son, glad to hear surgery went fine and I wish you a rapid recovery, but going to work now is just madness.


----------



## toddnmd (Sep 6, 2014)

Son, wishing you all the best. As others have said, don't work too hard. Really. It's not worth it.


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 6, 2014)

Seth said:


> I think I just have to take control of your life for your own sake. Follow these 12 steps:
> 
> Don't go to work. (You are probably there now.)
> Move out of the city.
> ...


This ******* guy. I didn't even have surgery, just Saturday lunch, and this sounds like the ticket. 

**** 'em. Your life or mine is not equal to 140 brunch covers at a $40 check average. 5,600 bucks before booze. If you owned the joint, maybe. But that $5,600 isn't paying back your investment. It is paying your salary (and not your healthcare), but is putting you closer to your next problem. 
Listen to Seth. Make brandy. Make food you actually want to eat for people you actually care about. 
I haven't been doing this for as long as you have, but I've been at it a long ******* time. The most important lesson I have learned is to know when to move on. To move on from one station to another, to move to a new restaurant, to move to a new town, to move from AM to PM, to move your ass on. 
That is the key to staying happy, because if it gets stale, you begin to resent it, and what we all get paid is not worth our lives or happiness.
Rant Over.
Where is this island?


----------



## bear1889 (Sep 6, 2014)

Here I thought you had a new girlfriend! Take care Son and I will ask Quan Yin for special help for you. If you had your wish where would like to be? Just curious.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 6, 2014)

gentleman, ladies i appreciate all the well wishes and am aware of all the issues in regards to me going back to work. I cleared everything with the DR. Yes, I am working a double today but, I am taking it easy. I got a chair in the air conditioned room next to the line and only jump in when my cook is in the weeds. we actually, did 200 covers today. I don't do this shyt for my boss. I actually participated in a monitored study of my heart last year and they discovered that the highest levels of stress that I achieve is when I am sitting quietly at home. The lowest levels are when I am working in the kitchen balls deep in tickets and demanding customers. I enter a zen like state and go into automatic mode. I don't get stressed when I am actually working. Yes, my boss is a douche-bag of epic proportions but, I never do it for him. I do it for myself and the crew. I thrive when I have something to do and I begin to stress when I'm bored. Believe me I have been through this many times, it isn't the work that is killing me, its mostly genetic. My father has had 13 heart attacks and my mother has had 5 micro-strokes. These things run on both sides of the family. 
As for leaving I have been actively searching for new work for the last couple of years. I have 5 head hunters and have been on numerous interviews. The few good potential offers came usually when I was dealing with health problems and I couldn't make it. That is how life works sometimes. AS for making brandy I just contacted a private label a couple of months ago and we have started the process of getting licensing and government approval. The recipe has been sent to the lab and the label and artwork are being sent for approval. There is a good possibility that by the end of the year I will be in full artisanal production and by next year I will be out of the restaurant business. As to where do I want to be? I just want to travel and I will.


----------



## Mrmnms (Sep 6, 2014)

Sign me up for a case of that stuff Son. Have you considered a full body massage or 2 by a couple attractive therapists to help alleviate stress? It's worked before.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 6, 2014)

Now that might kill me.lol


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 6, 2014)

Once you become a liquor baron, PLEASE write a book. 

Glad to see you are doing better.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't drink brandy, excess in college years ago kind of ruined it for me. But I'll still pick up a sixer to have at my bar for guests to enjoy. No offense, but your label will carry a good story worthy of conversation when sharing this brandy. Plus I can always add that "I've met this man once before. A real gentleman..."


----------

